# timing chain guide???



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

what is a timing chain guide and do i need it or should i remove it???also where is it located???what does it do, and is it worth replacing or should i just remove it???


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you have a lot of miles on the car i would repace it if you don't you will be FUC*ED one day win the head jumps time and you will put a valve or all of them in to the hood a lot of bad things can happen if a guide go's bad trust me i know!! *THE TIMING CHAIN GUIDE IS A GUIDE FOR THE TIMING CHAIN 
GET A CHLTON'S REPAIR MANUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

timing chain guides are the important part of the timing....you can not run the car without timing chain guides......even the car can run without the guides.......but who knows one day the chain snaps and damage your engine? there are several of them around the timing chain....once you remove the timing cover you will see them.......if your car is giving you a rattle sound from the timing cover.....it can be the worn guides.......or it can be the upper timing chain guide on the top of the upper timing chain...that is the only guide can be moved.....that guide doesn't have any function at all..before checking the car, you can download the FSM(factory service manual) on either nissanclub.com or other websites!Good luck!


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

i just finished changing my timing chain, guides, sprockets, tensioner and since i was in there also thermostat, water pump, hoses, oil pump, and seals, let me know if you run into any problems...if the car is cold and it makes a ratteling noise from under the front cover when you start it up its the guides. the guide on the right side is about eight inches long, only two inches of mine was left, the rest was in the bottom of the oil pan........
(at least there plastic) haha.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

i was told that i didnt need it but i guess that was wrong???so how much does it cost to replace it cause my engine is starting to sound like its knocking but i think its just my timing chain guide...so im going to change it to see if thats the problem???


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

this are the prices from advance auto parts Advance Auto Parts - quality auto parts and accessories 
Timing Chain-$17.99 to $58.99
Timing Chain Guide (right side)-$54.44 to $55.94
Timing Chain Guide (left side)-$9.68 to $18.88
Timing Chain Tensioner (upper)-$41.99 to $63.99
Timing Chain Tensioner (lower)-$42.96 to $55.99
you might find better prices if you look around


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

bobby22_8 said:


> this are the prices from advance auto parts Advance Auto Parts - quality auto parts and accessories
> Timing Chain-$17.99 to $58.99
> Timing Chain Guide (right side)-$54.44 to $55.94
> Timing Chain Guide (left side)-$9.68 to $18.88
> ...


why r the prices all apart like that???is it better, cost more or what???ohh and they dont have kits for sale???


----------



## JASON-S13.5 (Aug 11, 2006)

if i was you i would get the parts directly from nissan, i did and the prices were about the same as above, also nissan has the new and improved guides with metal backing support wich makes them stronger....OEM parts are sold seperate...aftermarket has a kit...


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

they got a kit on ebay for 100 dollars......well.....why don't you check on the timing components first to determine the wornage.......it is really cost more by getting separate ones......like jason said......nissan has the improved one with newer design...but usually with dealers they always try to rip you off like a duck.......well......the choice is yours......personally i am using the aftermarket kit......well......for me they are just like the oem ones i took off from the engine........good luck!


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

jeffwubze said:


> they got a kit on ebay for 100 dollars......well.....why don't you check on the timing components first to determine the wornage.......it is really cost more by getting separate ones......like jason said......nissan has the improved one with newer design...but usually with dealers they always try to rip you off like a duck.......well......the choice is yours......personally i am using the aftermarket kit......well......for me they are just like the oem ones i took off from the engine........good luck!


well my 92 has like 160k and runs really really strong and i wanted to do the timing chain kit but i dont think its worth it not unless im ready to rebuild it, plus i dont have a guide on how to do it if anybody knows a link that shows how to please post it!!!
now where would be a good place to source a really low mileage 92 KA???
rogo i need u on this one bro!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SIL
If there's no noise coming from the chain assembly, then I wouldn't worry about it. No need to replace it. However you might want to check if there's a top guide; if so, then remove it along with the other guide for the top chain.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> SIL
> If there's no noise coming from the chain assembly, then I wouldn't worry about it. No need to replace it. However you might want to check if there's a top guide; if so, then remove it along with the other guide for the top chain.


rogo do u have any pics bro that i could look at to know what the top guides look like?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SIL,
here's a link to some pictures of the top guide. It's for an SR20 but similar to a KA.
http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-seri...r-timing-chain-guide.html?highlight=top+guide


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> SIL,
> here's a link to some pictures of the top guide. It's for an SR20 but similar to a KA.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-seri...r-timing-chain-guide.html?highlight=top+guide


thanx rogo thats exactly what i was looking for thanx


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

my advice with changine your timing chain...make sure to tighten to spec the bolt that holds the top sprocket to the cam because my stepdad didnt and i did $350 worth of damage when it unthreaded itself...


----------

